
Homebrew based package installer for unprivileged users - pvtmert
https://gist.github.com/pvtmert/3b9220892d7618e2adf635991891be5f
======
rainymanyu
So why one should try Lanka instead of brew again? Thank for clarification

~~~
pvtmert
if you are unprivileged user (eg. working in a bank, pci-dss regulations)
easier to setup and use then remove everything without hassle.

------
omaralbeik
Nice stuff!

